# Montessori in Portugal?



## country roads (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm looking for a Montessori school in Portugal for ages 6+. Does anyone have a child or know someone who has sent their child to a Montessori school anywhere in Portugal? Do you remember the school name and whether it was a positive experience? So far, I found only two schools and still looking for others.


----------

